# Mullet shoal hanging at the surf, stand still doing nothing, signs of?



## buton (May 23, 2016)

This is the second time that I just see mullet shoal just hanging on the surf, stand still, you can get very close to them. Birds don't even bother with them or any other predator?

whats going on in there, is it a sign of what?


----------



## TU MO KASSTS (Feb 12, 2010)

I've never seen one stand still before. Although sometimes slowly, they're usually cruising back and forth.


----------



## buton (May 23, 2016)

here is an example. Be sure to play it in hd to see them..

Youtube Link


----------



## will-billy (Dec 23, 2018)

we had thousands of them around us, looked like they were staring at us and they would barely move as we got closer


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

You'd be scared frozen if you had to hang out in that water day in and day out! Maybe instead of swimming and causing a scene they are keeping a low profile. I have seen rafts like that and cast all around and not even get a hit. People complain oh there's no bait then there is too much bait? I never understood it. You can tell when they are nervous but those rafts like you describe seem like they are resting to me.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

hurricane matt said:


> You'd be scared frozen if you had to hang out in that water day in and day out! Maybe instead of swimming and causing a scene they are keeping a low profile. I have seen rafts like that and cast all around and not even get a hit. People complain oh there's no bait then there is too much bait? I never understood it. You can tell when they are nervous but those rafts like you describe seem like they are resting to me.


Yup and nothing chasing them.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Profish00 said:


> Yup and nothing chasing them.


They probably had a rough night and morning. When I see the huge rafts it's usually during slack tide or when the sun is high and nothing going on.


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

Throw a slow sinking twitch bait into the hoard and snag a few. They're just as fun to catch as anything else and you can save them for cut bait later!


----------



## makomyday (Apr 17, 2010)

I have fished the Bolivar, High Island and Mcfadden surf for 35 years. When mullet get stacked up like that I have found a floating Rippling Redfin is deadly. Chrome with a black back and just let it sit....twitch it every 10 seconds. Slow and steady.


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

They get like that mid summer when they are feeding on plankton and or nutrients floating on top of the water. When it gets hot and calm you can see them in the surf and the bays. It looks like they are kissing the top of the water as they feed.


----------

